# suggestions



## x_tokala_x (May 8, 2009)

I just finished reading Class Menagerie which I liked, and Better Days which I fell in love with. I know the latter is still being updated, but I've caught up to the present with it. If I liked these two does anyone have suggestions on other comics that I would enjoy. School just ended so I need LOTS of reading material. 
Thanks!

Tokala


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 8, 2009)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comi...tc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://weeshcomic.com (Weesh)
http://www.fw-adventures.com/ (FW! Adventures) 
http://crimsonflagcomic.com/ (Crimson Flag) 


These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (Mostly just videos now)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie) ("main" story finished, occasional strips to be printed)


----------

